# Odin and Banshee *updated 5/12/13*



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I know everyone wanted more pics of my new lil girl! and although i am anti pink and girly myself... she is so dainty and petite i cant help but let her be girly lol :hammer:

so here are some pics of my big blue mutt and my new lil princess 




they seriously steal the darn nylabones from each other all day... lol


Odin on the trailer...

Banshee pretending to be a lab puppy lol

butts LOL

LOL @ Banshee's tongue

Derp!

And although he wont be competing i decided to get Odin a harness anyways for exercise  we just got it today :thumbsup:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

PINK!!!  love it! The 3rd pic is so cute! Odin is handsome as always too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Awe they look to be enjoying each others company. Great photos! I like the pink on a light fawn dog. They both look really great.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks! and as u know i hate pink! this is fuchsia LOL but yeah i was not gunna go too girly with her but she is so tiny and petite i couldnt help myself. oh and shes a spaz! i love it!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

hows that little female bred??
the reason i asked is she looked a little undershot.
when we had the 'buck' dogs they had a tendoncy to be undershot.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> hows that little female bred??
> the reason i asked is she looked a little undershot.
> when we had the 'buck' dogs they had a tendoncy to be undershot.


here's her ped. she's RBJ with a lil bit of Eli. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [438722] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS BANSHEE

i just went and checked her bite when i read ur comment. and i assure u, she's got a nice scissor-btie. ill try to take a pic sometime if i remember.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Hell yeah..nice pics..does odin pull?..they both are absolutely stunning..banshee looks to be koving her new place.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yay! So happy for you they look happy. And don't worry, I'm not a pink person either 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I am an Odin fan he is so cool!! Looks like they are getting along great,nice!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol!! Pyra and Banshe and their tongues!!  so glad they are buddies - for now


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lookin' good!
Pink is OK, as long as she looks good in it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I love the fuschia collar! So glad they are getting along. That look on Odin's face in that third picture is priceless


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^ true! Odin makes great faces!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She DOES NOT have an underbite she has a perfect little bite  She looks so happy in her new home! Thank you for taking such god care of her. Her mom misses her!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Hell yeah..nice pics..does odin pull?..they both are absolutely stunning..banshee looks to be koving her new place.


thanks! yeah she is settling in nice. and no Odin doesnt pull, yet. i wanted to get him started but after a closer look at his rear legs, i have decided not to have him pull competitively. but he will be workin out tryin to get some definition 



Cain's Mom said:


> Yay! So happy for you they look happy. And don't worry, I'm not a pink person either


Thanks! Hopefully u will get to meet her when we come up to WA... then u will understand why even though i dont do pink, it fits her.



~StangChick~ said:


> I am an Odin fan he is so cool!! Looks like they are getting along great,nice!


awww Odin says thank u!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol!! Pyra and Banshe and their tongues!!  so glad they are buddies - for now


yeah funny lil tongue puppies lol. and yeah im glad they get along, and im keepin my fingers crossed that DA never rears its face in my house. of course, i will do the right thing and crate and rotate, but Odin is gettin so much exercise with her! lol



EckoMac said:


> Lookin' good!
> Pink is OK, as long as she looks good in it.


Thanks Shanna! and yeah she rocks that pink really good!



Carriana said:


> I love the fuschia collar! So glad they are getting along. That look on Odin's face in that third picture is priceless


he is the master of expressions and an expert face maker LOL. i can always tell what he's thinkin lol



performanceknls said:


> She DOES NOT have an underbite she has a perfect little bite  She looks so happy in her new home! Thank you for taking such god care of her. Her mom misses her!


ur very welcome Lisa, but i owe u a bigger THANK YOU for letting me give ur lil girl a spoiled life! lol. and poor Siren! i will just have to bring her something special next time i see her


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just thought i would update instead of make a new thread... 

Banshee just walks all over Odin LOL


Sittin pretty with their paws crossed...

waitin for kongs!

KONGS!

Banshee is always smiling!

RAWR!

Cousin Bully makes for 3 good dogs stay downing for treats! 

And this one of Banshee alone cuz she's got awesome arm muscles too!

And Odin doesnt wanna feel left out! :cheers:


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

They are both good looking dogs!!

Banshee totally rocks the pink.!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> They are both good looking dogs!!
> 
> Banshee totally rocks the pink.!


thank u!!! and for my not likin pink personally... she does rock it good! :cheers:


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gorgeous doggies!!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like Banshee. She looks like a really fun dog that will go and go.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Gonz2288 said:


> Gorgeous doggies!!


Thank u ma'am!



rabbit said:


> I really like Banshee. She looks like a really fun dog that will go and go.


Thanks and yeah I don't think I've fully worn her out yet.... I've tried lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like she's fitting in well. Can't wait to see you 3 next weekend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they're so dang cute together.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

They look so happy! Great update man!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looks like she's fitting in well. Can't wait to see you 3 next weekend.


Yes, she does fit in well! i love her to pieces! shes my lil princess... er i mean... shes badass yo! see u soon mama Holly!



kg420 said:


> Awww they're so dang cute together.


wait till u see her in person! her cuteness will overload ur system!



STiLL WILL said:


> They look so happy! Great update man!


thanks bud! i try to keep happy dogs  oh and im a chick, but its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> thanks bud! i try to keep happy dogs  oh and im a chick, but its all good :thumbsup:


]:hammer:

UGH my bad haha.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

STiLL WILL said:


> ]:hammer:
> 
> UGH my bad haha.


its fine, im anti-girly and hate pink. lol oh and at work, im one of the "parts guys" lol:cheers:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lookin real good, Odin is a good lookin dog. Both look like they are very qued in on your every thought and move....


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> its fine, im anti-girly and hate pink. lol oh and at work, im one of the "parts guys" lol:cheers:


Hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Lookin real good, Odin is a good lookin dog. Both look like they are very qued in on your every thought and move....


aww thanks Stan, that means a lot comin from a dogger like u! and oh yes, i swear Odin understands my every word! Banshee is workin on it. but i talk to them like they are people. Lisa had a fit cuz i said "Odin can u sit?" instead of just "sit" LOL but i swear he listens better when i just talk to him... or if im upset it turns into "siturass!"


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww I love them both!! Odin is an incredibly handsome blue dude and Banshee is a gorgeous girl!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Awww I love them both!! Odin is an incredibly handsome blue dude and Banshee is a gorgeous girl!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! And Odin and Banshee send their thanks too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Baa!!!! I love the last one of Sir Odin


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Upside down O face. LOL!
Banshee is looking good. She has a beautiful smile. 
Thanks for sharing pics of the pack Lu Lu!!!!


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

My 3 year old is sitting next to me and just asked me if she could go to your house to play with your dogs LMAO I told her you probably live a little too far for that! She said, "but MOM...I LOVE those dogs...they are so pretty!" :rofl:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Baa!!!! I love the last one of Sir Odin


thanks! it makes me laugh everytime lol



EckoMac said:


> Upside down O face. LOL!
> Banshee is looking good. She has a beautiful smile.
> Thanks for sharing pics of the pack Lu Lu!!!!


thats my boy! and yes Banshee could when a smile contest thats for sure! lol! and u know me! i love to share pics!



Gonz2288 said:


> My 3 year old is sitting next to me and just asked me if she could go to your house to play with your dogs LMAO I told her you probably live a little too far for that! She said, "but MOM...I LOVE those dogs...they are so pretty!" :rofl:


OMGosh! that is the cutest thing ever! :rofl: tell her that if u guys ever come out to CA then we can set up a play date! they would love to play with her too! :cheers:


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

> OMGosh! that is the cutest thing ever! :rofl: tell her that if u guys ever come out to CA then we can set up a play date! they would love to play with her too! :cheers:


She'd probably make me buy the plane tickets right now...she's animal crazy :woof: lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Gonz2288 said:


> She'd probably make me buy the plane tickets right now...she's animal crazy :woof: lol


haha! ok then maybe not tell her LOL. :rofl:


----------

